# STOLEN!  Sportsman Flyer in Hollywood CA



## bairdco (Oct 27, 2016)

Reposting this from motorbicycling.com

Custom, one of 15 made sportsman flyer. 

Owner only had it a few weeks, stolen from his garage in Hollywood. 

Police report on file. Contact me here, or Pat Dolan at sportsmanflyer.com


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 23, 2016)

Wow, that totally sucks.  I know that Pat's bikes are far from cheap.


----------

